# Brand new Platinum 30 stalling



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

hey guys, first post here but I've been reading for a while.

Finally got my new platinum 30 out to use today, and had a problem. 

It seemed to start ok, I used the electric start, and I let it run for a while to warm up. After using it for a bit, and going down my decline that is my driveway, it stalled out. I tried to pull start it but it wouldnt, so I moved it up to my level driveway and it started up on the second pull.

I checked the gas and I had half a tank. Am I correct reading it right when the fuel is at the red "fuel line" ?

Could i be starving it for gas somehow? It happend a couple other times. Could there be garbage in the line? Its brand new and my gas can is clean, so I'm at a loss here. 

When it shuts down, its like someone turning the key off. It doesnt lug, doesnt act like its starving. just shuts off. always on the decline of the driveway.

My plan is to get new gas, drain this one into a jar to see if there is any garbage, and check the fuel filter. Will this be easy? I really dont want to drag it to a dealer if I dont have to. 

Thoughts? Ariens thinks its a fuel issue. Dealer says to drain it. What is the easy way to check for garbage in the lines?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There have been some reports of brand new Ariens machines stalling from a defective fuel cap. Apparently they vent doesn't work and it creates a vacuum not allowing the fuel to get to the carb. Ariens has been mailing new caps to people who complain directly to them. Some dealers are playing dumb or telling customers to return their machines and not giving out caps.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

You could verify SHRYP's response by removing the fuel cap and see if it continues to run.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

spinkick said:


> up to my level driveway and it started up on the second pull.
> I checked the gas and I had half a tank.
> Could i be starving it for gas somehow? It happend a couple other times.
> When it shuts down, its like someone turning the key off. It doesnt lug, doesnt act like its starving. just shuts off. always on the decline of the driveway.


 I might be on a limb here but when you will have the tank empty, you could with a flashlight look inside and try to see the height of your fuel pick up since it happens only when in decline. If you didn't drain your gas yet you could start it and try to lift or put something below the tires at roughly the same angle as the decline and see if it happens again. If it does you may have to call the dealer to pick it up and let them make the needed adjustment. Good Luck


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll suggest double-checking the obvious: What position is the fuel shut off valve in?


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you guys for the tips I'm going to check the gas cap, thats an easy fix!

Yep, the gas is on


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

Normex said:


> I might be on a limb here but when you will have the tank empty, you could with a flashlight look inside and try to see the height of your fuel pick up since it happens only when in decline. If you didn't drain your gas yet you could start it and try to lift or put something below the tires at roughly the same angle as the decline and see if it happens again. If it does you may have to call the dealer to pick it up and let them make the needed adjustment. Good Luck


Thanks, I didnt realize the fuel pickup might have a different level.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I have a similar problem with my 2014/15 Platinum 30 SHO since I ran out of gas twice on second use. On a level surface when I ran out of gas there was still some fuel in the tank while all my other machines would have been empty. So I figured a bad gas cap or a fuel pickup raised above the bottom of the tank. Before going to see my dealer I wanted to find out how much gas was left inaccessible in the tank.

My dealer had previously told me to fill the tank just to the red plastic piece located in the clear plastic screen in the tank neck. Neither the Owner manual nor the engine manual give any specifics on the level. So the red marker is where I kept the fuel level. 

I measured the tank at 2.25" from the top of the neck to the bottom of the tank. The red plastic marker is 1.5" below the neck, so there is only 0.75" of fuel in the tank. The top of the screen lip is 0.25" below the neck. So I filled the tank to the top of the screen lip that gives me 2.0" of fuel (instead of 0.75"), more than doubling fuel capacity. There is a lot of air space since the tank has a large raised area on the sides and rear of tank that is more than adequate. I ran the machine with the extra fuel for its third outing and did not run out of gas and still had 0.5" of gas remaining.

So I still need to find out how the tank outlet is oriented, it is no longer a problem. I intend seeing my dealer to check on how these tanks are made this week.

I doubt the lines are blocked or partially blocked, but to check, look under the engine at the rear just forward of the primer. You will see the float bowl of the carb. It has two screws, the center one holds the float bowl in place while the other one is the float bowl fuel drain. Loosen the drain with a wrench so you can unscrew by hand. Place a small funnel under the bowl and lead into a container to catch the gas. Undo the drain and there should be a strong flow at first that will slow as fuel is metered through the float valve. Turn the fuel shut off valve off to end the test and replace the drain screw. You are not likely to see any dirt, but look for water at the bottom of the container.

Good luck.


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

Town said:


> I think I have a similar problem with my 2014/15 Platinum 30 SHO since I ran out of gas twice on second use. On a level surface when I ran out of gas there was still some fuel in the tank while all my other machines would have been empty. So I figured a bad gas cap or a fuel pickup raised above the bottom of the tank. Before going to see my dealer I wanted to find out how much gas was left inaccessible in the tank.
> 
> My dealer had previously told me to fill the tank just to the red plastic piece located in the clear plastic screen in the tank neck. Neither the Owner manual nor the engine manual give any specifics on the level. So the red marker is where I kept the fuel level.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I would really like to hear the rest of the story because I bet that's what is going on with me too, I fill it to the red line and it does not seem to be a lot of fuel in there up to that point. I'll check out the float bowl and report back.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

If you are having trouble starting your Ariens Snow Blower, here is a link to our Snow Blower Troubleshooting Tips document our Tech Service group put together. Please check this out to see if one of these ideas help your situation.

If you still can't get it started, please send me a private message with your model and serial number, and I can reach out to our Tech Service group directly so they can assist you.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I take the plastic screen out to fill up then put it back


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

vmaxed said:


> I take the plastic screen out to fill up then put it back


That thing is terrible, is it supposed to be a filter?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

It's supposed to keep the gas form splashing out of the cap.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

spinkick said:


> That thing is terrible, is it supposed to be a filter?


The purpose of the screen is to prevent debris from your fuel can being dumped into your snowblower fuel tank. There is no other filter in the fuel system so any debris may find its way to the carb and block the carb jets. This screen is an excellent feature from Ariens and not found on many machines.

The screen does not negatively affect filling your tank.

Good luck.


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for setting me straight, I assumed here was a fuel filter down the line. Now I'm not so sure it's clogged and may be just a case of a bad pick up. 

How long should I let the motor warm up before use?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

this.... http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/35825-new-guy-just-checking-out-forum.html


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

spinkick said:


> Thanks for setting me straight, I assumed here was a fuel filter down the line. Now I'm not so sure it's clogged and may be just a case of a bad pick up.
> 
> How long should I let the motor warm up before use?


There is no exact answer, it depends on your beliefs. Mine is that a car or snowblower engine should be operated soon after starting. At -20 C (-4 F) my snowblower engine starts first pull on full choke, then I turn off the choke gradually until the engine runs smoothly with no choke, which is about 15 seconds at a guess. I then operate the machine. I do the same with my car except I don't wait for the fuel enrichment to turn off, I just wait the 15 seconds or so and then drive off easily with a light throttle load.

Others will tell you to fully warm the engine and that can take minutes. Much like they do with cars, start their cars from inside their homes and wait until the car is toasty before getting in and driving off. 

All engines warm up better being driven rather than idling. Just my opinion of modern machinery.

Good luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

vmaxed said:


> this.... http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/35825-new-guy-just-checking-out-forum.html


I read your quoted thread that deals with leaking fuel tank caps on current model Ariens snowblowers. The kit that Ariens provides is a screen fitting for the fuel tank neck and a new cap. The problem with leaking gas at the cap is a faulty cap. The EPA have strict rules on fuel vapour escaping from fuel tanks, so the old style cap with a vent hole (and usually a foam piece to reduce fuel slosh) does not meet the "new" rules. There can be no air or fuel escaping from the cap so Ariens has this very complicated cap to conform to the rules, just like "cars". It is illegal for their fuel cap to vent fuel, so they must replace any defective caps or face legal penalties. 

Evidently the screen and cap work together since the screen has two openings at the top where the prongs of the cap fit into. Some 2014 machines came without the screen so Ariens seem to provide a comprehensive solution with the kit. The screen allows full flow from a gas can so it would not be an effective anti sloshing feature, like foam filters of old.

Good luck.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Predator engines have the screen in them as well. I like the idea of the filter there, but it does make it difficult to know how much fuel is in the tank.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Shryp said:


> The Predator engines have the screen in them as well. I like the idea of the filter there, but it does make it difficult to know how much fuel is in the tank.


I just pull the screen out of the neck. Just a short extra step.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ran out of gas today, and on a level surface you could see gas at the bottom of the tank, but there was no depth, just a reflective surface at the bottom of the tank. So the fuel outlet in the tank is in the correct place to get all the gas out.

Cap is fine and fuel outlet position is fine, so I just need a bigger fuel tank.


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

Town said:


> Ran out of gas today, and on a level surface you could see gas at the bottom of the tank, but there was no depth, just a reflective surface at the bottom of the tank. So the fuel outlet in the tank is in the correct place to get all the gas out.
> 
> Cap is fine and fuel outlet position is fine, so I just need a bigger fuel tank.


We are going to get a bunch of snow this weekend, so I'll be able to test everything out this weekend and report back.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

spinkick said:


> We are going to get a bunch of snow this weekend, so I'll be able to test everything out this weekend and report back.


Any chance that you can fill your empty tank using a measured amount of fuel. The Ariens rated capacity is 2.8 quarts (3 liters) so I would like to know where that brings the fuel level - as the depth of fuel level to bottom of tank in inches. The other interesting information would be the volume of fuel to reach the top of the fuel tank neck. A big ask I know, but I forgot (didn't have a measuring container) to do that yesterday. I will be looking for a suitable measuring container today.

My Craftsman 11/30 snowblower has a 4 quart (3.78 liters) fuel tank and I never ran that out of gas. But the Ariens has a much bigger engine.

Good luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The fuel tank capacity is actually rated at 3.2 quarts (not 2.8 quarts as I incorrectly wrote above) which is 3 liters. So I drained my fuel tank and added 2 liters of gas and the level was much higher than I had ever seen it, well up in the neck above the screen into the metal top part of the screen. I added additional gas and the tank overflowed at 2.25 liters (2.37 quarts). So it is no wonder that I was running out of gas several times in clearing a snowfall.

Has anyone actually measured the volume of fuel that you can put in a 2014 model. There seems to be only 2 gas tank sizes for the non Pro models, a 2.7 liter and a 3 liter.

I have called my dealer and explained the situation. Waiting on a call back.


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

Ha! Could be it. Tiny gas tank with a huge motor. I'm sure the SHO is even worse


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

*2 liter gas tank installed instead of 3 liter spec*

My dealer is unaware of any problem with undersized gas tank on any Ariens model. He is sending an e-mail to LCT for their input. I have sent a PM to Mary Lyn (Ariens Company) as a heads up.

Not likely to hear anything for a week or so.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a 24" SHO and I have had to fill the tank way more often then I would like. I can't believe how tiny they are. Will look to make sure I'm not leaking. Of course, I spilled some gas when pouring it in. I wonder why not put a bigger gas tank on them? 

My machine did not come with a screen of any sort. It was bought a few weeks ago, should it have come with a screen?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Town said:


> My dealer is unaware of any problem with undersized gas tank on any Ariens model. He is sending an e-mail to LCT for their input. I have sent a PM to Mary Lyn (Ariens Company) as a heads up.
> 
> Not likely to hear anything for a week or so.


 I have dealt with both and they have responded within a couple days with good service from both.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

eddie1976 said:


> I have a 24" SHO and I have had to fill the tank way more often then I would like. I can't believe how tiny they are. Will look to make sure I'm not leaking. Of course, I spilled some gas when pouring it in. I wonder why not put a bigger gas tank on them?
> 
> My machine did not come with a screen of any sort. It was bought a few weeks ago, should it have come with a screen?


 Does your machine leak at the cap ? When I got mine ( no screen either ) if the tank was close to full ,gas would leak out the cap when moving it around. 
You can do a chat online with Aeiens customer service and they will send you the * kit , filler neck - gen3 # 52107500 *.
If your machine isn't yet registered with them they will want to do that for you as well. Have your date of purchase , model # and serial # handy .


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Normex said:


> I have dealt with both and they have responded within a couple days with good service from both.


You are probably right about the quick service from both Ariens and LCT. In my case the owner of the dealership is dealing with my issue and he will be away from Tuesday through Friday of next week. He did not want me to be disappointed in the resolution of my issue so gave me a heads-up that I have no problem with.

I don't understand how I seem to be the only one that has noticed a 2 liter fuel tank fitted instead of the 3 liter spec'd by Ariens. Lots of complaints of a small fuel tank but no substantive information. I am not expecting this issue to be resolved this winter, but hopefully a bigger tank will be fitted to the 2015/16 models that will retrofit 2014/15 models. A better engineered tank top so the cap is the highest point on the tank would significantly help fuel filling.

Such a disappointment for an otherwise fabulous snowblower.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> Does your machine leak at the cap ? When I got mine ( no screen either ) if the tank was close to full ,gas would leak out the cap when moving it around.
> You can do a chat online with Aeiens customer service and they will send you the * kit , filler neck - gen3 # 52107500 *.
> If your machine isn't yet registered with them they will want to do that for you as well. Have your date of purchase , model # and serial # handy .


I checked and don't see a leak. Made some sharp turns, rocked it and didn't see anything. Will keep an eye on it. Thanks


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

*Ariens plan for gas tank*

Heard from my dealer today after his discussion with Ariens. The plan is for Ariens to order a new tank and measure the volume. If the tank is 3 liters then it will be shipped to my dealer for installation under warranty. If the tank is only 2 liters then probably no action will be taken since Ariens are not bound by the current spec. It seems the small print covers substitutions and you have what you have. No timing is identified as yet, but service is fast and very precise which I like.

Now that I fill the tank to the top of the neck and not to the red plastic cross piece in the screen (as dealer advised) I am not so liable to running out of gas.


----------



## spinkick (Feb 2, 2015)

I am filling to the neck as well now, and not having as many issues.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmmm, I thought I was going nuts with mine. Just got my 30 sho with the 414 last week and couldn't believe it goes through a tank of gas every time I clear the driveway. Add to that the fact it leaks gas all over the place through the cap (and I have the metal insert/screen already on it) if it's any more than half full. Ariens is sending me a new cap that hopefully solves that half of the problem. I'm sure I've got the tiny tank syndrome too, and it's not just the bigger motor on it being that much hungrier. That's a serious disappointment to me. I've still got the gas tank that doesn't leak a drop off my old blower that I filled once every 4 or 5 outings that I've been trying to figure out how to graft onto this without it looking like a monstrosity. I can't bring myself to cob out my brand new $1600 gas leaker though.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

While I have not yet received an update from my dealer, Mary Lyn (user id Ariens Company) has been following up with me and reported the fuel tank spec capacity as 2.5 liters. I gave her all the places (Ariens website, owner manuals, etc) where the Platinum fuel tank is spec'd at 3 liters.

Mary Lyn said to ignore the red plastic marker in the screen as a measure of a full fuel tank (as noted by my dealer). However, there is no other mark prescribed in the manuals. So I have been filling the tank to the lip at the top of the screen, which is 2 liters. See the first picture where you can see bubbles showing gas to that point. The second picture shows the level (bottom of slots in the metal part of screen) where the fuel overflowed, but did hold a little under 2.5 liters. This was achieved by removing the screen and carefully adding fuel from a measuring container until eventually it overflowed. 

In my opinion the tank holds 2 liters and can be filled to that point with a gas can and spout and leave some air space for expansion. You can sqeeze an additional 0.5 liters into the tank by being careful and ignoring generally accepted practice to allow an air space and not overflow the tank.

Since I cannot post pictures in a PM, the primary purpose of this post is to show Mary Lyn how much fuel the tank holds by a PM with this post's link.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Town said:


> While I have not yet received an update from my dealer, Mary Lyn (user id Ariens Company) has been following up with me and reported the fuel tank spec capacity as 2.5 liters. I gave her all the places (Ariens website, owner manuals, etc) where the Platinum fuel tank is spec'd at 3 liters.
> 
> Mary Lyn said to ignore the red plastic marker in the screen as a measure of a full fuel tank (as noted by my dealer). However, there is no other mark prescribed in the manuals. So I have been filling the tank to the lip at the top of the screen, which is 2 liters. See the first picture where you can see bubbles showing gas to that point. The second picture shows the level (bottom of slots in the metal part of screen) where the fuel overflowed, but did hold a little under 2.5 liters. This was achieved by removing the screen and carefully adding fuel from a measuring container until eventually it overflowed.
> 
> ...


Town -

Thanks for the information. I forwarded this to our Tech Service group and Product Manager for them to check. We appreciate you pointing this out, and we will get back to you.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Ljay (Feb 8, 2015)

I wonder if shape of the tank is coming into play here. The tank on my AX414 has more of a square shape than the photos above.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ljay said:


> I wonder if shape of the tank is coming into play here. The tank on my AX414 has more of a square shape than the photos above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you are right that the fuel tank is shaped differently, and would likely have more capacity. The filler neck is different too. Also the oil fill tube is on the left side while on mine it is on the right side when looking from the Auger toward the engine. 

Perhaps your machine has a substitute engine from the factory since I didn't think your machine came with the 414cc engine. Ariens does substitute (upgrade) parts due to availability issues. There is another similar case on the forum where the substitute 414 cc engine has a high mounted oil fill with no dipstick attached and the actual dipstick is mounted lower on the engine. It has a yellow head too. EDIT: I see Ljay participated in the referenced thread and supplied helpful pictures.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

My tank looks just like Town's and I have the same issue with filling and not any real capacity. Beyond the capacity problem, putting gas into the machine should not be such a chore trying to fill it. Especially when you're down at the end of the driveway in a swirling storm on a dark night because it ran out of gas at the bottom of a 150 ft driveway a mile from your garage. Bad enough you just had to walk to and from the garage lugging the can back! It's also a pain in the neck to have to keep readjusting the metal insert under the screen to get the slots lined up so you can put the cap on. Try just putting the cap on without dropping the cap tabs directly through the slots before trying to turn it, they just grab and spin the sleeve which then blocks the tabs from engaging in the tank. It's ridiculous how much of a chore this becomes on something as simple as screwing a gas cap on. I can't see tiny details without my glasses, and trying to blow snow with glasses on with snow blowing in your face just doesn't work!

Ljay, I'm jealous. That square tank design you have is obviously a much better setup.

so what's the chances of Ariens replacing ours with the better and bigger tanks that their sales and service manuals say are already on the unit?

part numbers of the square tank setup?


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I have to carry extra gas with an MSR fuel bottle because I run out of gas so quickly. I hate how small the capacity is. I asked a while ago about getting a bigger tank and there isn't one available. I haven't measured the tank but my fuel bottle holds 30 oz. and fills the tank with some left over, so no way it's 3 liters.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

AriensSnowman said:


> I have to carry extra gas with an MSR fuel bottle because I run out of gas so quickly. I hate how small the capacity is. I asked a while ago about getting a bigger tank and there isn't one available. I haven't measured the tank but my fuel bottle holds 30 oz. and fills the tank with some left over, so no way it's 3 liters.


is your tank like Town's pic or square like Ljay's?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

gto4evr said:


> My tank looks just like Town's and I have the same issue with filling and not any real capacity. Beyond the capacity problem, putting gas into the machine should not be such a chore trying to fill it. Especially when you're down at the end of the driveway in a swirling storm on a dark night because it ran out of gas at the bottom of a 150 ft driveway a mile from your garage. Bad enough you just had to walk to and from the garage lugging the can back!* It's also a pain in the neck to have to keep readjusting the metal insert under the screen to get the slots lined up so you can put the cap on. Try just putting the cap on without dropping the cap tabs directly through the slots before trying to turn it, they just grab and spin the sleeve which then blocks the tabs from engaging in the tank. It's ridiculous how much of a chore this becomes on something as simple as screwing a gas cap on. * I can't see tiny details without my glasses, and trying to blow snow with glasses on with snow blowing in your face just doesn't work!
> 
> Ljay, I'm jealous. That square tank design you have is obviously a much better setup.
> 
> ...


 I can't help with the tank shape or volume issues , but I have also been frustrated with the spinning insert and my new cap. After using the machine today I remembered your post and a few others , I took the insert and screen out . Filled the tank close to the neck and just put the cap on. The same motions that had gas leaking all over ( tilt the machine back and forward , shake side to side , without the engine running ) with the old cap did not occur with the new cap and no insert.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 8, 2015)

gto4evr said:


> Ljay, I'm jealous. That square tank design you have is obviously a much better setup.
> 
> so what's the chances of Ariens replacing ours with the better and bigger tanks that their sales and service manuals say are already on the unit?
> 
> part numbers of the square tank setup?


here's the barcode label on my tank..not sure what it means as far as the motor/tank set-up. my model number is listed as 921037 (deluxe 28+ 291cc). Can't find any mention of my AX414 blower on Ariens website but, local dealers call it the "Northeast build"


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Why are engine manufacturers using metal gas tanks ?
All the moisture the snowblowers see , temperature changes causing condensation.
Snow melting on them. I see a big rust problem down the road. 
The vanguard on my pressure washer had steel tank that rusted changed it to a plastic one.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

gto4evr said:


> is your tank like Town's pic or square like Ljay's?


I am surprised that 30 ozs (0.88 liters) will more than fill AriensSnowman's empty fuel tank. That is incredibly small.

Ljay's tank seems to be shaped quite differently to mine. As well as the more square top part it also seems shorter based upon the tank not extending past the high mounted oil fill (on the opposite side to the Platinum 30 SHO). While my tank extends much further forward from the engine toward the auger.

Raising the fuel fill neck above the height of the rest of the tank (as it used to be) would increase capacity and make removing the cap easier in cold weather. The sunken filler cap on mine is hard to open with mitts in cold weather. 

Measuring capacity by how much fuel the tank will hold at a safe level in the neck is probably the only way to be sure of the tank's size.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My dealer called yesterday to inform me that the fuel tank does hold 3 liters. He levelled the tank in a vice and was able to pour 3 one liter containers of gas into the tank to fill it to the top of the neck. 

I went to see it today and it is exactly the same tank as I have with exactly the same dimensions. So to get the rated capacity the fuel must be to the top of the neck. There is no allowance for air gap which probably means ditching the screen assembly to view the fuel level. I imagine the raised part of the tank above the fuel neck provides the required air expansion volume.

Quite disappointing; so I will continue to fill the tank to the top of the screen and allow an air gap that I can see to be safe at the 2 liter mark.


----------

